# Grayton Beach Rock/Reef



## fishead (Oct 4, 2007)

*Has anyone heard of the Grayton Beach reef east of destin pass? Need some info please.*


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Its called Seagrove Rock, decent snapper hole for the first week of season.


----------



## fishead (Oct 4, 2007)

yes i know about the seagrove but there is also one called the grayton reef/rock . was told by a local diver


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a lot of natural bottom east of destin pass. Grayton beach is just one area of live bottom. I dove over there for several years and there are plenty of spots from 75' on out.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes there is indeed a place called Grayton Rock or reef. It is all over the place down off of Grayton Beach. Not to be mistaken with Seagrove rock. I used to dive all over that area for spiney lobsters ( which by the way is my favorite thing to do ) but hurricane Opal in 95 pretty much messed up this area for spineys, and they still haven't recovered or replenished from that big blow.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you need the #s to this area?


----------



## fishead (Oct 4, 2007)

yes i do please


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

Grayton rock gets hammered...best to head south or west out of destin to the Edge.. deeper water


----------

